# The meaning of life...



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

It has been disputed throughout time just why we exist- why we live. So tell me, what do you think is the meaning of life? Or do you think that life even has meaning? 

Personally, I believe that the meaning of life is love, because without love, life would not exist. How could we be on this good earth if love was an abomination?  What do you think?

-Felix Bandercoot


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

42.


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

The meaning of life is whatever you make it out to be. There is no whole meaning.


----------



## the grey fox (May 13, 2010)

To live.


----------



## kyle19 (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 42.


This^
Or ask Monty Python, they know all about it.


----------



## Ben (May 13, 2010)

I think the meaning of life is try to improve the quality of life for others, otherwise there will be no life to live in the future.

i.e. not Communism, just, you know, not being a selfish dick.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Watch, "Monty Python and the meaning of life", they actually did say what the meaning of life was in there.
Problem is it is over most people's heads.


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2010)

There is no inherent meaning to life. We exist because our parents successfully got their groove on. It might be comforting to think that there's a deep, meaningful reason for everything, but no.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

Interesting posts... I most agree with the people who say 'living for others', 'to live', or 'whatever you want it to be'. Life is full of so many wonderful experiences, and it's meaning differs from person to person. Interesting theories... and "Hitchikers" and "Monty Python" references are always welcome.


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

The meaning of life is to work. You work for everything no matter how small the task.


----------



## Hackfox (May 13, 2010)

To win a game of challenge pissing


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

No seriously watch, "Monty Python and the meaning of life", it really is in there.


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The meaning of life is whatever you make it out to be. The is no whole meaning.



Life has no meaning outside of what you choose to give it.  Life is a canvas to be painted on, not a completed and defined picture.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

Meaning is only ever ascribed at the level of the individual. Nothing has any inherent meaning until we assign it one.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

Interesting thoughts... but may I interject for a moment? _Why _do you believe what you have told me? I must say, every single one of your posts have been unique. Now, what gives you the strength to believe this?


----------



## the grey fox (May 13, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Interesting thoughts... but may I interject for a moment? _Why _do you believe what you have told me? I must say, every single one of your posts have been unique. Now, what gives you the strength to believe this?


 uuh... because? Do i need a reason?


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2010)

The meaning of life is to get born, fuck something, then die.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Actually it is pretty simple once you understand it, it's just I could scream the meaning of life at you all day, but there's a massive gap between what it means to know the meaning of life and understand it.


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Interesting thoughts... but may I interject for a moment? _Why _do you believe what you have told me? I must say, every single one of your posts have been unique. Now, what gives you the strength to believe this?


 It explains the multiple religions in the world. If there was one whole meaning, we would be born knowing it. We would know who to look up to, what to do, and what happens after we die.

Plus, there are hundreds of reasons for the meaning of life. They all come from different people. It would only make sense to conclude that everyone's meaning of life is different.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Seriously guys, rent the fucking movie, if you don't understand what the meaning of life is after the part where they say it, that's your own fault.


----------



## Ben (May 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seriously guys, rent the fucking movie, if you don't understand what the meaning of life is after the part where they say it, that's your own fault.



shut up


----------



## Apollo (May 13, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Interesting thoughts... but may I interject for a moment? _Why _do you believe what you have told me? I must say, every single one of your posts have been unique. Now, what gives you the strength to believe this?



Is someone doing a secret survey here? *suspicion*


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seriously guys, rent the fucking movie, if you don't understand what the meaning of life is after the part where they say it, that's your own fault.


 I just saw that scene. I now know.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> shut up


Yeah, seriously. I hate it when someone posts something, gets ignored, and then reposts the same thing multiple times in order to be noticed. It's annoying and makes you look like a twat.

It's like a bratty little kid jumping up and down screaming 'HEY LOOK AT ME LOOK OVER HERE I WANT TO SHOW YOU SOMETHING HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY COME ON LOOK OVER HERE'.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> shut up


You're not the mod of me.


Alstor said:


> I just saw that scene. I now know.


Makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

No, you don't have to have a reason for your beliefs. That's what faith is for, after all.  

We can never know for certain if what we believe in is right or not, correct? That's where faith steps in; so we can believe the unbelievable. And what is truth, and how do we recognize it when it is spoken to us?

BTW, this is NOT an argument. This is supposed to be where we can share our beliefs and thoughts, not to bash each other. Am I clear? :neutral:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seriously guys, rent the fucking movie, if you don't understand what the meaning of life is after the part where they say it, that's your own fault.



The meaning is to rent Life of Brian instead because it's the best Python movie. :3


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Makes sense doesn't it?


 Very much so.

But seriously, I have a somewhat firm grasp with my beliefs and would never make anyone think like me just because I want them to.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

Okay, we've heard many different opinions on the importance/meaning of life. And I must admit, they have all been quite varied and unique to each individual. No, this is not a survey, but merely a chance to share your beliefs with others. 

And so now I ask you about destiny. It is my belief that we are all meant for something- something great. Everything, and everyone, is connected. Everything we say, everything we do, sends ripples throughout all life. Tell me, what do you think?


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

You're not destined for something unless you try for it.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You're not destined for something unless you try for it.


 
Exactly my sentiments.  But how do we know what our destinies really are? What if we're living the destiny someone else has forced upon us?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The meaning of life is whatever you make it out to be. There is no whole meaning.


 
Ultimately.

Our existence is absurd, and the only ways to cope with it are suicide, devoting one's self to a life of meaning/some greater cause, or simply accepting its absurdity.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

Please.

If Chick tracts ever taught us anything, it's that the meaning our lives is to be part of the sick game between angels and demons to take our souls.


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2010)

Get born, grow, pass your genes, die hopefully successful in all the prior.

... What?  You asked for what I think is the meaning of life, not what is the meaning of a full life or a life worth living.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Get born, grow, pass your genes, die hopefully successful in all the prior.
> 
> ... What? You asked for what I think is the meaning of life, not what is the meaning of a full life or a life worth living.


 
Indeed, I did not specify on what kind of life is to be lived. For some, life is hell. But I've found that sometimes you have to go through hell to get to heaven. It's a sad existence, so does that mean that it's a life worth living? If it has no meaning, why live at all?


----------



## Zolen (May 13, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Ultimately.
> 
> Our existence is absurd, and the only ways to cope with it are suicide, devoting one's self to a life of meaning/some greater cause, or simply accepting its absurdity.



How dark and dreary

I vote that life is life, just try not to die to fast


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Exactly my sentiments.  But how do we know what our destinies really are? What if we're living the destiny someone else has forced upon us?


 Impossible. Every human is a clean slate, with fresh minds and infinite choices. Although it may seem like it, nothing is forced upon us. That's just the community trying to make others think like them. Heck, someone in the world can cause anarchy right now and go into living a primative live in order to find what it means to live.

Your destiny is what you are the most passionate about. It comes from your mind, not the minds of others.


----------



## Karimah (May 13, 2010)

The meaning of life to me is to finally come to terms with yourself, who you are, and what you are capable of. If you believe you are only capable of doing so many things you will only live to amount to that, and so on.

Destiny is always a variant in my mind. I believe I shape my own future with my hands and the same goes for everyone else. It is the sum of our efforts or lack thereof.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Impossible. Every human is a clean slate, with fresh minds and infinite choices. Although it may seem like it, nothing is forced upon us. That's just the community trying to make others think like them. Heck, someone in the world can cause anarchy right now and go into living a primative live in order to find what it means to live.
> 
> Your destiny is what you are the most passionate about. It comes from your mind, not the minds of others.


 
Agreed.  However, with all of the different views in the world, I tend to feel supressed and weak by others. 

I agree that destiny forms from what we are passionate about, but I was thinking that, perhaps, it stems from the heart, not the mind. But once again, how do we know that our destinies are what we are truly made for? How do we know that we've picked the "right" destiny?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 13, 2010)

Karimah said:


> The meaning of life to me is to finally come to terms with yourself, who you are, and what you are capable of. If you believe you are only capable of doing so many things you will only live to amount to that, and so on.
> 
> Destiny is always a variant in my mind. I believe I shape my own future with my hands and the same goes for everyone else. It is the sum of our efforts or lack thereof.


 
I agree completely.  Make your own path, and live the life you want to.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 13, 2010)

Zolen said:


> How dark and dreary
> 
> I vote that life is life, just try not to die to fast


 
No, a meaningful life is what most everyone seeks, and should seek, because people generally work towards what they have determined to be "good" (which is why "evil" things happen in the first place), and although nobody could turn out to be right in the end, it is worth doing something that makes you feel good, even if it has no objective justification.


----------



## Karimah (May 13, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I agree completely.  Make your own path, and live the life you want to.



If only we could deliver such a message to everyone that needs it. The followers, the cliques, the people who are about to make the mistake of their life thanks to peer pressure.

Thanks for such a (mostly) positive thought-invoking thread  The energy here is refreshing.


----------



## Alstor (May 13, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I agree that destiny forms from what we are passionate about, but I was thinking that, perhaps, it stems from the heart, not the mind. But once again, how do we know that our destinies are what we are truly made for? How do we know that we've picked the "right" destiny?


 It's a combination of what the heart wants and what the heart wants.

And I believe that you don't know your destiny until you reach it, which then leads into a state of nirvana.* In the meantime, go for what you believe is your destiny. If you at any point feel bad about the path you're headed, then it's not your destiny. The path to nirvana* is one that gives good feelings and is knowlingly right.

Some will succeed in finding their destiny and have a happy life. Others that don't really care about their destiny will fail and live with a depression.

* - I'm using "nirvana" as "full understanding of your destiny that you completed, leading into happiness."


----------



## Tabasco (May 14, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> No, you don't have to have a reason for your beliefs. That's what faith is for, after all.
> 
> We can never know for certain if what we believe in is right or not, correct? That's where faith steps in; so we can believe the unbelievable. And what is truth, and how do we recognize it when it is spoken to us?



Faith or belief without reason is actually known as extreme foolishness, naivete, or being easily manipulated.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

There is no meaning to life.

Live it, and that would mean everything.

That, and not anything else.


----------



## Zontar (May 14, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> It has been disputed throughout time just why we exist- why we live. So tell me, what do you think is the meaning of life? Or do you think that life even has meaning?
> 
> Personally, I believe that the meaning of life is love, because without love, life would not exist. How could we be on this good earth if love was an abomination?  What do you think?
> 
> -Felix Bandercoot



Because life arose from a completely random and unlikely process, there is no meaning of life.


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2010)

Good as any :V


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

@ Meaning of life: Whatever you want your life to mean.

@Destiny: No such thing.


----------



## BCRE8TVE (May 14, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Because life arose from a completely random and unlikely process, there is no meaning of life.


 

Well, it's about time someone threw science in here 

So. What is the meaning of life. How 'bout we go a step down, 'kay? What is life? Live, reproduce, eat, etc, right?

So what was the first lifeform? At first, there were protein copying themselves. Then the protein got bigger. Then some acids got involved. And before you knew it, your nice clean ocean was infested with algae.

So what's our meaning, why are we here?
Answer:Nada. No reason. Blind luck, cosmic accident whatever. That's the meaning of life.

The fact there is no meaning of life is why people fuss over it so much. I mean, we're all here, how can there NOT be a meaning? And hence that's why this thread was born.


I just love to burst people's bubbles sometimes


----------



## Surgat (May 14, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> It has been disputed throughout time just why we exist- why we live. So tell me, what do you think is the meaning of life? Or do you think that life even has meaning?



While people might have their own reasons for living, and normally live in ordered systems where they each take on and carry out various functions for some end, the idea of a meaning of life or existence in general is a category error. 

For life in general to have a purpose in the same way that a tool has would require that it had a creator, and such a being probably doesn't exist. 

Even if there was an omnipotent, omniscient god, and it created the most elegant universe it could with some purpose in mind, there's a chance that some parts of that universe would be superfluous.  



> Personally, I believe that the meaning of life is love, because without love, life would not exist. How could we be on this good earth if love was an abomination?  What do you think?
> 
> -Felix Bandercoot



While it might be beneficial to us, most life throughout Earth's natural history wasn't even multicellular. Many organisms don't care about their young, and most don't mate for life, and don't need to do so to propagate their species.


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

The meaning of life is to live, I would think.



...that and try to stay off of 4chan.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Faith or belief without reason is actually known as extreme foolishness, naivete, or being easily manipulated.


 
True; blindly believing in something would be foolish, I suppose. Guess that makes me a fool, then.  I think trust has a lot to do with faith, too. In order to believe, we must be able to trust ourselves to believe in what we feel is right. For me, this is trusting not only myself, but trusting that God will lead me down whatever road he has made for me. 

Yes, sometimes we experience moments of doubt in our beliefs. But I've found that doubt can be as strong as certainty. 



Karimah said:


> If only we could deliver such a message to everyone that needs it. The followers, the cliques, the people who are about to make the mistake of their life thanks to peer pressure.
> 
> Thanks for such a (mostly) positive thought-invoking thread  The energy here is refreshing.


 
I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 14, 2010)

I, too, was wondering when science would appear in this discussion. 

Science and faith play key roles in belief, as each seems to counter-act and disprove the other over and over again on many different levels. Being a Christian myself, I don't really believe in the theory of evolution, but instead, evolution by way of adapting.

Let me ask something else. _Why_ do we live? (And yes, this is a very different question than life's meaning.)


----------



## Viva (May 14, 2010)

I pretty much have a Transcendentalist view point on life.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 14, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I pretty much have a Transcendentalist view point on life.


 
Transcendentalist? Hm... I'm not sure I've heard of that before. Would you care explaining?


----------



## Taekel (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Transcendentalist? Hm... I'm not sure I've heard of that before. Would you care explaining?


 
www.google.com


----------



## Plantar (May 15, 2010)

The meaning of life is to give life meaning.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

That's the problem with us humans.  We just have to find a meaning for everything.  We just can't comprehend that there are some things that aren't that way.


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> It has been disputed throughout time just why we exist- why we live. So tell me, what do you think is the meaning of life? Or do you think that life even has meaning?
> 
> Personally, I believe that the meaning of life is love, because without love, life would not exist. How could we be on this good earth if love was an abomination?  What do you think?
> 
> -Felix Bandercoot


Close.  _*Very close.*_

I believe the Great Commandments are the meaning of life:
To love God with all your heart, body & soul,
and to love your neighbor as yourself.

That said, I am a Theist, so I suppose my viewpoint may be a bit biased.    But if there is a greater power out there, I can't see how my belief could possibly be a bad thing.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

[yt]qBArMmngVH4[/yt]


----------



## WarMocK (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 42.


43 - with milk


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 15, 2010)

pr0nz


----------



## WarMocK (May 15, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> pr0nz


Yeah that too


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 15, 2010)

Life is like a box of chocolates.....


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

What does it matter what the meaning of life is.  Everyone has a different opinion on the subject and every one of them is right.  I could say the meaning of life is to stare at a tree and for some person out there that is what it is.  To each and every person is their own meaning and that meaning is in a constant change.  What holds meaning to you in regards to life today may not be what holds meaning tomorrow.  So instead of bringing up the whole life debate why not just go out and live your life....... besides I also believe it to be 42... after all that was calculated by a computer designed by the most intelligent pan dementional beings in the universe.  At least as known to man.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 42.



I was going to say that, but I thought that it might be a bit incorrect. 42 was the "Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything", not the meaning of life


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> I was going to say that, but I thought that it might be a bit incorrect. 42 was the "Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything", not the meaning of life


ah but by answering everything is it not the answer of nothing and there  for the answer of almost something that may or may not be in indirect  relation to the question that may or may not have been asked?


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> ah but by answering everything is it not the answer of nothing and there  for the answer of almost something that may or may not be in indirect  relation to the question that may or may not have been asked?



By answering everything it is NOT the answer to nothing, it is still the answer to everything.

The "something" you refer to IS part of the answer, because the question is asked about everything, including the "something" you seem to have conjured.

The question is about everything, so it does have direct relation to the question.

Nice try.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Good as any :V





TashkentFox said:


> [yt]qBArMmngVH4[/yt]



Way ahead of you.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

Life

 â€“noun1.the  condition that distinguishes organisms from inorganic objects and dead  organisms, being manifested by growth through metabolism, reproduction,  and the power of adaptation to environment through changes originating  internally. 

 2.the sum of the distinguishing phenomena of organisms,  esp. metabolism, growth, reproduction, and adaptation to environment. 

  3.the animate existence or period of animate existence of  an individual: to risk one's life; a short  life and a merry one. 

 4.a corresponding state,  existence, or principle of existence conceived of as belonging to the  soul: eternal life. 

 5.the  general or universal condition of human existence: Too bad, but life is like that. 

 6.any  specified period of animate existence: a man  in middle life. 

 7.the period of existence,  activity, or effectiveness of something inanimate, as a machine, lease,  or play: The life of the car may be ten years.  

 8.a living being: Several lives  were lost. 

 9.living things collectively:  the hope of discovering life on other  planets; insect life. 

 10.a particular aspect of  existence: He enjoys an active physical life. 

  11.the course of existence or sum of experiences and actions  that constitute a person's existence: His  business has been his entire life. 

 12.a  biography: a newly published life of Willa  Cather. 

 13.animation; liveliness; spirit: a  speech full of life. 

 14.resilience; elasticity. 

  15.the force that makes or keeps something alive; the  vivifying or quickening principle: The life of  the treaty has been an increase of mutual understanding and respect. 

  16.a mode or manner of existence, as in the world of affairs  or society: So far her business life has not  overlapped her social life. 

 17.the period or extent of  authority, popularity, approval, etc.: the  life of the committee; the life of a bestseller. 

 18.a  prison sentence covering the remaining portion of the offender's animate  existence: The judge gave him life. 

  19.anything or anyone considered to be as precious as life: She was his life. 

 20.a  person or thing that enlivens: the life of the  party. 

 21.effervescence or sparkle, as of wines. 

 22.pungency  or strong, sharp flavor, as of substances when fresh or in good  condition. 

 23.nature or any of the forms of nature as the model or  subject of a work of art: drawn from life. 

  24.Baseball.  another opportunity given to a batter to bat because of a  misplay by a fielder. 

 25.(in English  pool) one of a limited number of shots allowed a player: Each pool player has three lives at the beginning of  the game. 


 â€“adjective26.for  or lasting a lifetime; lifelong: a life  membership in a club; life imprisonment. 

 27.of  or pertaining to animate existence: the life  force; life functions. 

 28.working from nature or  using a living model: a life drawing; a life  class. 


â€”Idioms29.as large as life, actually; indeed: There he stood, as large as life.  Also, as big as life.

  30.come to life, a.to  recover consciousness. 

 b.to become animated and  vigorous: The evening passed, but somehow the  party never came to life. 

 c.to appear lifelike: The characters of the novel came to life on the  screen. 



 31.for  dear life, with desperate effort, energy, or speed: We ran for dear life, with the dogs at our heels.   Also, for one's life.

  32.for the life of one, as  hard as one tries; even with the utmost effort: He can't understand it for the life of him. 

  33.get a life, to improve  the quality of one's social and professional life: often used in the  imperative to express impatience with someone's behavior. 

 34.not on your life, Informal. absolutely not; under no  circumstances; by no means: Will I stand for  such a thing? Not on your life! 

 35.take one's life in one's hands, to risk  death knowingly: We were warned that we were  taking our lives in our hands by going through that swampy area. 

  36.to the life, in perfect  imitation; exactly: The portrait  characterized him to the life. 


Use *life* in a Sentence

See images  of *life*

Search *life* on the Web

*Origin: *
bef. 900;  ME lif(e); OE lÄ«f;  c. D lijf, G Leib  body, ON lÄ«f life, body; akin to live1

â€”Related formspreÂ·life, adjective
  unÂ·derÂ·life, noun

â€”Synonyms  
13. vivacity,  sprightliness, vigor, verve, activity, energy.


 â€”Antonyms 
13.  inertia.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> words



Those are just ways the word is used. It has really nothing to do with the topic, though.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

shadowchaser, was that really necessary?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Way ahead of you.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Great minds think alike.



No, not really.


A great mind would know that :V


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Close. _*Very close.*_
> 
> I believe the Great Commandments are the meaning of life:
> To love God with all your heart, body & soul,
> ...


 
No, your beliefs are your own, and certainly are not bad things. I agree with you that one should love God with all of their being, and love others as our neighbor. But tell me, do you think God is the source of all love? 

Do not forget the Last Commandment given to us- centuries after the Ten Commandments were written: Love others as I have loved you.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

As expected, I have heard many different views and beliefs on the meaning of life. Each is unique to every person, and thus, should be respected.

No, there is no definite answer to the meaning of life. And by this, I mean that we will never know just which view is true until the end of our days.

Several of you have asked why I even started this thread, as it is pointless, so to say. Honestly, it was just so we could SHARE our beliefs and thoughts. I've found each of your thoughts to be very interesting and thought-provoking. :-D


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Oh dear, this is taking on religious tones?

Logic just went out the window. Meaning of life might as well be eating pie while yodeling now because CNN has a new special.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh dear, this is taking on religious tones?
> 
> Logic just went out the window. Meaning of life might as well be eating pie while yodeling now because CNN has a new special.


 
Religion doesn't necessarily defy logic, and you're going to have religious view in this type of conversation. And as I said, ANY thoughts and beliefs on the meaning of life are welcomed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Religion doesn't necessarily defy logic



Flying horses and alchemy are logical business.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Religion doesn't necessarily defy logic,  and you're going to have religious view in this type of conversation.  And as I said, ANY thoughts and beliefs on the meaning of life are  welcomed.



Then mine on religion as a guide to the meaning of life are welcome.



Harebelle said:


> Flying horses and alchemy are logical business.



^


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

The meaning of life is to find Jesus then.



The bastard keeps hiding :V


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Then mine on religion as a guide to the meaning of life are welcome.


 
Absolutely.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Absolutely.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The meaning of life is to find Jesus then.
> 
> 
> 
> The bastard keeps hiding :V


 
It simply depends on how you view life, I guess. If you're Christian, then yes, spending your life trying to find happiness in the Lord would give your life meaning. Yes, sometimes it's hard to find happiness in faith, especially when moments of doubt occur. But once again, I've found that doubt can be as strong as certainty.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Flying horses and alchemy are logical business.


 
Yes, I suppose it can be. Just depends on the person. For me, alchemy involves a lot of science and mathematics. Take astronomy, for example. Math is used greatly in that area to calculate the stars, the planets, and their connections.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> It simply depends on how you view life, I guess. If you're Christian, then yes, spending your life trying to find happiness in the Lord would give your life meaning. Yes, sometimes it's hard to find happiness in faith, especially when moments of doubt occur. But once again, I've found that doubt can be as strong as certainty.



That wasn't supposed to have a deeper meaning. It was quite literal.



And it's easy to find happiness in faith. "There's an afterlife, you don't cease to exist." It's really as simple as that. All other doubts are just silly, because it all comes down to religion being a human contruct, made and remade continuously by hundreds of generations, thus being self contradictory and at times outright ridiculous.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Sorry. :-? I tend to think too much on things, when at times they're quite simple. 

Yeah, I agree that finding happiness in faith is easy. To be honest, though, I think it differs from person to person. I have a rough time trying to find happiness in my own beliefs, mostly because of all of the doubt and uncertainty pounding through my head. Whatever.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Poor, religious, and â€œfaith-basedâ€ reasoning is what made people kill innocents witches once upon a time, yes?


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Yeah, I agree that finding happiness in faith is easy. To be honest, though, I think it differs from person to person. I have a rough time trying to find happiness in my own beliefs, mostly because of all of the doubt and uncertainty pounding through my head. Whatever.



I understand doubts ABOUT faith. But doubts IN faith are a tad different, imo.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Poor, religious, and â€œfaith-basedâ€ reasoning is what made people kill innocents witches once upon a time, yes?



You burn witches because they're made of wood.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You burn witches because they're made of wood.



Yeah! Let's push this one off a cliff, if she's a witch she'll save herself by flying! 

BRB checking back on all this.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Poor, religious, and â€œfaith-basedâ€ reasoning is what made people kill innocents witches once upon a time, yes?


 
Correct; there's no point in denying that faith has scarred the world countless times. What should be something sacred is now something used to accuse and inflict damage. It's a terrible thing.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But doubts IN faith are a tad different, imo.


 
I don't understand. What do you mean?


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean?



One can have doubts wheter there is an afterlife. Nothing, besides people telling it to themselves for comfort, points to the fact that there is one. I understand those doubts, and it's probably the worst fear a human can feel. I sure as hell don't want to cease to exist.

But then again, there are people who still are merrily convinced that there is an afterlife, but go all "maybe my religion isn't actually right... Maybe religion this, religion that". And that's ridiculous imo, since those are "maybe the yellow blouse is better then the blue" kind of doubts, which are completely irrelevant as long as you have clothes at all.
Especially since, as I mentioned, religions are human-made constructs, so actually believing one to the letter is pretty dumb.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Yeah! Let's push this one off a cliff, if she's a witch she'll save herself by flying!
> 
> BRB checking back on all this.



Wood doesn't fly. It burns and floats on water. That's why they dunked witches.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> One can have doubts wheter there is an afterlife. Nothing, besides people telling it to themselves for comfort, points to the fact that there is one. I understand those doubts, and it's probably the worst fear a human can feel. I sure as hell don't want to cease to exist.
> 
> But then again, there are people who still are merrily convinced that there is an afterlife, but go all "maybe my religion isn't actually right... Maybe religion this, religion that". And that's ridiculous imo, since those are "maybe the yellow blouse is better then the blue" kind of doubts, which are completely irrelevant as long as you have clothes at all.
> Especially since, as I mentioned, religions are human-made constructs, so actually believing one to the letter is pretty dumb.


 
Hm... I see. I suppose that makes sense. I've always heard that man always feels that there is an afterlife, even with all the evidence saying there isn't. It's odd, and something I don't really understand. I can't tell you the number of times I've sat in church and quietly had doubts about my beliefs- or even if there was a God or afterlife at all. But every time, it's like a magnet; I draw closer to my beliefs, and trust in them more and more. 

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> or even if there was a God



You see, that actually falls under the second cathegory, imo.

Though I might just be one of the people who need an afterlife, but don't need to feel some skydaddy has a plan for life.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You see, that actually falls under the second cathegory, imo.
> 
> Though I might just be one of the people who need an afterlife, but don't need to feel some skydaddy has a plan for life.


 
*rips hair out* Urgh... so confusing!  

Let me see if I'm getting this. I worry too much about God's existence, when I should stop worrying and just believe? 

Huh... I guess some things really are that simple.  Easier said than done, though. Something I'll have to work on. In the meantime, I understand your need for an afterlife. A lot of people feel the same way, and it makes them feel more secure. I respect your opinion about God not having a plan for us, although I don't personally agree with the statement. I take it you form your own destiny, no?


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Let me see if I'm getting this. I worry too much about God's existence, when I should stop worrying and just believe?



No, I meant that trying to figure out which, if any, is the true one is in my opinion irrelevant. A God, mutliple gods and any other supernatural forces are just a part of various human-made belief systems, and thus provide no reliable information. I really don't care if any of this is true or not, as long as my continued existance is assured.

So what I actually said was "stop worrying and just screw it".


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

I absolutely knew this was going to shift gears into religion.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I absolutely knew this was going to shift gears into religion.



Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I absolutely knew this was going to shift gears into religion.



How long did it take you to figure it out?

Because wow, I thought long and hard before it occured to me that life leads to death, and what's after death is the domain of religions.


There's not really a point to life if you're not even gonna be there to see the results of your work, now is it? It's that belief that keeps people doing what they do.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> A God, mutliple gods and any other supernatural forces are just a part of various human-made belief systems, and thus provide no reliable information. I really don't care if any of this is true or not, as long as my continued existance is assured.
> 
> So what I actually said was "stop worrying and just screw it".


 
You know I can't just "screw it". I refuse to give up believing in the one entity that assures my eternal, true happiness. I will not.  

True, mythological and belief systems are not reliable. But that is what faith is for.  Why would we believe in things so absurd and strange if we didn't have the courage to? 

Out of curiosity, what do you expect the afterlife to be?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There's not really a point to life if you're not even gonna be there to see the results of your work, now is it? It's that belief that keeps people doing what they do.



Not me~


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I absolutely knew this was going to shift gears into religion.


 
It was inevitable, I must admit. It's hard not to talk about one's religious beliefs in this kind of discussion. And so, moving on to religious views! (This thread completely derailed, didn't it?)


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you expect the afterlife to be?



My body decaying, just like every other organism on this planet.

Yeah, I see why you would prefer eternal happiness.


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you expect the afterlife to be?



I don't 'expect' anything. To simplify things I just act like it doesn't exist. Much better that way.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> You know I can't just "screw it".


No, dude, I don't. I never saw you before.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Not me~



You would be helluva unique if you really, truly deep down felt that life has any meaning even if you just die, and that's the end :V
Most people are horrible hypocrites about it.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> My body decaying, just like every other organism on this planet.
> 
> Yeah, I see why you would prefer eternal happiness.


 
I was not speaking about dying, but life after death. In the end, yes, we all die. Our bodies are ravaged and destroyed with time, and after a few generations, we are forgotten completely. 

I was promised eternal happiness, Tally. As I've said, I have doubts. But the promise remains.


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I was promised eternal happiness



By whom?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> No, dude, I don't. I never saw you before.


 
I know you don't. We've never met before, and have no idea what the other looks like. But I just thought that, by now, you'd know a bit about my character, that's all.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> By whom?


 
My faith promises me eternal happiness.

You're not the first person I've met who doesn't believe in an afterlife. I respect your view, even though I think it'd be hard to accept something like that.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I was not speaking about dying, but life after death. In the end, yes, we all die. Our bodies are ravaged and destroyed with time, and after a few generations, we are forgotten completely.
> 
> I was promised eternal happiness, Tally. As I've said, I have doubts. But the promise remains.



Life after death? The only part of you alive will be your genes which you passed down. Of course I could go into what your brain will be doing while you are dead.

"Day 24 of being dead. They buried me in a cheap coffin, its starting to leak. Damn my Jewish family."
"Day 51 of being dead. Most of my body has rotten away, half my brain functions have stopped working. Now I can't even have fantasies to pass the time. Oh, and there is a worm inside of me. I hate my lif- erm I mean death."
"Day 140 of being dead. ...."

I think that that is actually more likely than any of the alternatives to what happens after you "pass away".


Oh and whoever promised you that eternal happiness... I think you will be waiting in line to complain for a _very_ long time.



*Also, just because something is easier to accept does not make it true.


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> My faith promises me eternal happiness.
> 
> You're not the first person I've met who doesn't believe in an afterlife. I respect your view, even though I think it'd be hard to accept something like that.



Who says I don't believe in the afterlife? I honestly don't know one way or the other.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I know you don't. We've never met before, and have no idea what the other looks like. But I just thought that, by now, you'd know a bit about my character, that's all.



It's a couple posts. And none of them actually suggested that you're a fundie like that.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You would be helluva unique if you really, truly deep down felt that life has any meaning even if you just die, and that's the end :V



I really, honestly, truly do, but I'm not solid in my belief that there is nothing beyond or after the physical life. It's my default, since I refuse to follow religious or spiritual "logic" with nothing to back it up, despite having experienced some bizarre occurrences in life.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's a couple posts. And none of them actually suggested that you're a fundie like that.


 
I apologize, then.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I really, honestly, truly do, but I'm not solid in my belief that there is nothing beyond or after the physical life. It's my default, since I refuse to follow religious or spiritual "logic" with nothing to back it up, despite having experienced some bizarre occurrences in life.



Hmm, when I think about it, our generation still has a chance to be immortal. Hell knows what we would be able to do from then.

That gives it some sense :V

And I'm not talking about any logic to spirituality, just that most people subconsciously find things pointless if they cannot hope to see the outcome.
Soldiers know they can die in a war, but they don't WANT to die. They fight for a world/coutry they subconsciously hope to live on in.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> Life after death? The only part of you alive will be your genes which you passed down. Of course I could go into what your brain will be doing while you are dead.
> 
> "Day 24 of being dead. They buried me in a cheap coffin, its starting to leak. Damn my Jewish family."
> "Day 51 of being dead. Most of my body has rotten away, half my brain functions have stopped working. Now I can't even have fantasies to pass the time. Oh, and there is a worm inside of me. I hate my lif- erm I mean death."
> ...


 
In my beliefs, I've been told that the brain and all other fuctions die with the body. Of course, I've never been dead before, so how would I know? 

No, I don't think I'll need to complain. A promise is a promise, and I know it will be kept.

Truth has been something I've wanted to discuss. How do we know truth? How do we recognize it when it is spoken?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hmm, when I think about it, our generation still has a chance to be immortal. Hell knows what we would be able to do from then.
> 
> That gives it some sense :V



What are you on about? It has nothing to do with immortality. :V


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Truth has been something I've wanted to discuss. How do we know truth? How do we recognize it when it is spoken?



Truth is relative to the individual. If someone believes what they say is true, than t's true within there frame of reference.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Who says I don't believe in the afterlife? I honestly don't know one way or the other.


 
I'm sorry. You said earlier that you chose for it not to exist, so I assumed that you didn't believe in an afterlife.

That's an interesting viewpoint on truth, BTW. I hadn't considered truth being unique to the individual. Do you think faith has a lot to do with truth as well?


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> In my beliefs, I've been told that the brain and all other fuctions die with the body. Of course, I've never been dead before, so how would I know?
> 
> No, I don't think I'll need to complain. A promise is a promise, and I know it will be kept.
> 
> Truth has been something I've wanted to discuss. How do we know truth? How do we recognize it when it is spoken?



That brain thing was a joke, it won't happen unless your buried alive.

Lots of promises have been broken, and I imagine that ones made by people you have never physically met are one of the most common types broken.

Truth is a human concept, invented by humans. Seeing how you are a human (Hm, saying this on a furry forum) you can dictate for yourself what truth is or is not.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What are you on about? It has nothing to do with immortality. :V



It's about meaning of life. And what can be more meaningful than achievements? :V

Beating death may as well be the meaing of life :V


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Do you think faith has a lot to do with truth as well?



Assuming you think the truth is that you will live after you die, then it has nothing to do with truth, but with what you hope for.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's about meaning of life. And what can be more meaningful than achievements? :V



Immortality is a fool's errand. 

The only kind of death I'm afraid of is premature, the one that leaves me with regrets of things I haven't done. Then again, I'm afraid of living such a life, too. So really, I'm not afraid of death itself at all.

Fuck immortality. Living forever sounds terrible. :V


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I'm sorry. You said earlier that you chose for it not to exist, so I assumed that you didn't believe in an afterlife.
> 
> That's an interesting viewpoint on truth, BTW. I hadn't considered truth being unique to the individual. Do you think faith has a lot to do with truth as well?



Yes. Everything is relative. Your God exists because you believe in Him. He doesn't exist for Szopaw because he doesn't believe in Him. An entirely subjective thing exists only through viewpoints.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Immortality is a fool's errand.
> 
> The only kind of death I'm afraid of is premature, the one that leaves me with regrets of things I haven't done. Then again, I'm afraid of living such a life, too. So really, I'm not afraid of death itself at all.
> 
> Fuck immortality. Living forever sounds terrible. :V





			
				Issac Asimov said:
			
		

> I don't believe in an afterlife, so I don't have to spend my whole life fearing hell, or fearing heaven even more. For whatever the tortures of hell, I think the boredom of heaven would be even worse.



Yep.

Also, I would hate to die in certain kinds of deaths, premature being a few of the lesser concerns. Imagine being buried alive or drowning, those two are my least preferred ways of dying.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> That brain thing was a joke, it won't happen unless your buried alive.
> 
> Lots of promises have been broken, and I imagine that ones made by people you have never physically met are one of the most common types broken.
> 
> Truth is a human concept, invented by humans. Seeing how you are a human (Hm, saying this on a furry forum) you can dictate for yourself what truth is or is not.


 
Heh... with this kind of conversation, I wouldn't put that belief past anybody. As for me... DUR-DUR-DUR!!! :mrgreen:

If we haven't figured it out yet, I'm a Christian. God's promise is something I believe in, even with times of doubt. He promises me- everyone- eternal life. I know it's a promise because it was made to all mankind. That's a promise that cannot- will not- be broken.

It has been said that death is an adventure. No. Death is only the beginning of the adventure. Our life here, in this world, is only the prologue. To quote C.S. Lewis, "At last they were beginning Chapter One of the Great Story, which no one on earth has read; which goes on forever; in which every chapter is better than the one before."


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Immortality is a fool's errand.
> 
> The only kind of death I'm afraid of is premature, the one that leaves me with regrets of things I haven't done. Then again, I'm afraid of living such a life, too. So really, I'm not afraid of death itself at all.
> 
> Fuck immortality. Living forever sounds terrible. :V



Living forever would be terrible if you're immortal in a mortal world, for sure. THough I probably should have said "non-aging". It's completely physically possible. As for true immortality... Well, it's as possible as anything.

And for me it doesn't really matter if it's premature death, or natural one. I die. Wheter the life was complete or not, it has ended. The matter that troubles me is wheter I'll cease to exist or not, because just "not being" is something I can't and don't want to fathom.

And there'll always be things I could have done if I just had more time.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Heh... with this kind of conversation, I wouldn't put that belief past anybody. As for me... DUR-DUR-DUR!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> If we haven't figured it out yet, I'm a Christian. God's promise is something I believe in, even with times of doubt. He promises me- everyone- eternal life. I know it's a promise because it was made to all mankind. That's a promise that cannot- will not- be borken.



The worst thing about not believing in after life is not being able to say "Told you so". I _really_ regret missing out on that opportunity.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Living forever would be terrible if you're immortal in a mortal world, for sure. THough I probably should have said "non-aging". It's completely physically possible. As for true immortality... Well, it's as possible as anything.
> 
> And for me it doesn't really matter if it's premature death, or natural one. I die. Wheter the life was complete or not, it has ended. The matter that troubles me is wheter I'll cease to exist or not, because just "not being" is something I can't and don't want to fathom.
> 
> And there'll always be things I could have done if I just had more time.



I expect and want death eventually. "Not being" doesn't worry me. "I" was in that state prior to conception, and I will be in that state again after this brief spark of individuality and sentience. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, what makes up "me" breaks down and becomes a multitude of other things in time, maybe even parts of another person with these exact same thoughts.


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> The worst thing about not believing in after life is not being able to say "Told you so". I _really_ regret missing out on that opportunity.



If I were a straight up atheist, I would soooooo be sigging this.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Living forever would be terrible if you're immortal in a mortal world, for sure. THough I probably should have said "non-aging". It's completely physically possible. As for true immortality... Well, it's as possible as anything.
> 
> And for me it doesn't really matter if it's premature death, or natural one. I die. Wheter the life was complete or not, it has ended. The matter that troubles me is wheter I'll cease to exist or not, because just "not being" is something I can't and don't want to fathom.
> 
> And there'll always be things I could have done if I just had more time.


 
Exactly. Being immortal in this world would be terrible, a curse. You'd practically beg for death, even in the knowledge than you couldn't die. At times, I think this is just a glimpse of what Hell must be like.

I, too, fear to die an uncompleted life. There's so much I want to do, and at any moment my life might end... but then again, the lives we live now are important enough. Whatever tomorrow may bring will come, and we must be ready. That's why we live not in fear of death, but to live.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

Anyways, if I go to hell, I get to meet 90% of the people I regret not meeting.

Issac Asimov being one of them, my favorite science fiction write.
I could also say Hitler, but so many of you would take it serious, so... not going to bother.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> The worst thing about not believing in after life is not being able to say "Told you so". I _really_ regret missing out on that opportunity.


 
Hehe!  At that point, though, I don't think "I told you so" would much matter.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Hehe!  At that point, though, I don't think "I told you so" would much matter.



No, it would not matter at all. I doubt you would even be listening. But it would make me feel... correct.

And Browder, you don't need to be certain about after life to put that in your signature, its just a quote. And it would make me feel special


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> No, it would not matter at all. I doubt you would even be listening. But it would make me feel... correct.


 
And then we'd know the truth, wouldn't we?


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> And Browder, you don't need to be certain about after life to put that in your signature, its just a quote. And it would make me feel special



Maybe next time.

So As long as we're riding the unanswerable question  train, what do you guys think about a theoretical sentient and sapient non-human species who has never heard of God?


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Maybe next time.
> 
> So As long as we're riding the unanswerable question  train, what do you guys think about a theoretical sentient and sapient non-human species who has never heard of God?



I'm sure they would have their own superstitions, just like every separate tribe of humans did back in the days.

And if you mean trying to explain God to them, I think they would consider it the same way that we consider Native American lore concerning the world being on a turtle's shell.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Maybe next time.
> 
> So As long as we're riding the unanswerable question train, what do you guys think about a theoretical sentient and sapient non-human species who has never heard of God?


 
I'd like to believe that animals would be spared and go to heaven, but since they have little-to-no sentience, I can't say they do. My beliefs tell me that animals cannot go to heaven because they have no souls (which makes no sense to me, since it's apparent they have feelings and some amount of sentience). Guess that's one part of my religion I don't agree with, but I have no answer about the afterlife for animals.

Tally, do you not have an FA page, or something?


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I'd like to believe that animals would be spared and go to heaven, but since they have little-to-no sentience, I can't say they do. My beliefs tell me that animals cannot go to heaven because they have no souls (which makes no sense to me, since it's apparent they have feelings and some amount of sentience). Guess that's one part of my religion I don't agree with, but I have no answer about the afterlife for animals.
> 
> Tally, do you not have an FA page, or something?



No I was talking about aliens that can think and reason and have never heard of Earth religions before making contact.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> No I was talking about aliens that can think and reason and have never heard of Earth religions before making contact.


 
Ah. Sorry.  Anyway, I'm not sure on that one. I do believe that there are aliens out there, but since no one knows anything about their culture or way of life, I can't answer.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I'd like to believe that animals would be spared and go to heaven, but since they have little-to-no sentience, I can't say they do. My beliefs tell me that animals cannot go to heaven because they have no souls (which makes no sense to me, since it's apparent they have feelings and some amount of sentience). Guess that's one part of my religion I don't agree with, but I have no answer about the afterlife for animals.
> 
> Tally, do you not have an FA page, or something?



Nope, just this forum account. I suck at drawing anyways.

And thats one part of your religion you disagree with? Do you agree with:

Women are supposed to keep their mouths shut (1Co 14:34)
That anyone who works on a Saturday should be put to death (Ex 31:14)
That anyone with glasses cannot become a pastor (Lev 21:20)
That eating shelfish is a moral abomination (Lev 11:10)
Cutting your hair around the temple is totally forbidden (Lev 19:27).


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> Nope, just this forum account. I suck at drawing anyways.
> 
> And thats one part of your religion you disagree with? Do you agree with:
> 
> ...



There is such a thing as interpreting the text loosely, you know.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> There is such a thing as interpreting the text loosely, you know.



"You must keep the Sabbath day, for it is a holy day for you. Anyone who desecrates it must be put to death; anyone who works on that day will be cut off from the community"

How do you interpret "must be put to death" loosely?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> There is such a thing as interpreting the text loosely, you know.


 
I'm agreeing with Browder on this one. 

I'm a Catholic, Tally. No, women have as equal rights as men do. Sexism is a terrible act, as is all forms of prejudice. It's wrong and disgraceful. I have nothing against people who work on the weekends, and I have no idea why you even brought that up. In fact, I don't believe there's anything wrong with it at all. The same goes for the other three. 

I'm NOT AN EXTREMIST, so don't make that mistake. I have my own beliefs, and I don't expect you or anyone else to believe what I believe in.


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> How long did it take you to figure it out?


It was absolute!


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I'm agreeing with Browder on this one.
> 
> I'm a Catholic, Tally. No, women have as equal rights as men do. Sexism is a terrible act, as is all forms of prejudice. It's wrong and disgraceful. I have nothing against people who work on the weekends, and I have no idea why you even brought that up. In fact, I don't believe there's anything wrong with it at all. The same goes for the other three.
> 
> I'm NOT AN EXTREMIST, so don't make that mistake. I have my own beliefs, and I don't expect you or anyone else to believe what I believe in.



I brought those up to show just how outdated the Bible really is. Each of those points is in the Bible, you can google the text.

And I still need someone to enlighten me on how you interpret "must be put to death" loosly, I'm curious now.

And don't think I'm trying to un-convert you from religion, I am just pointing out some of the more odd sides of the Bible and religion in general.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> I brought those up to show just how outdated the Bible really is. Each of those points is in the Bible, you can google the text.
> 
> And I still need someone to enlighten me on how you interpret "must be put to death" loosly, I'm curious now.
> 
> And don't think I'm trying to un-convert you from religion, I am just pointing out some of the more odd sides of the Bible and religion in general.


 
Tally, the Bible was written CENTURIES AGO in a world of varying religions that have been altered and changed throughout the years. Yes, I know people were put to death for simple things. Jesus was put the death for healing a paralytic man on the Sabbath (which was a big thing during his time and in the Jewish faith).

However, I think you took my explanation of why I disagree with the Church's view of animals not having souls way too seriously. I don't think you're trying to pry me away from my beliefs, either, but you just took a simple statement and turned in into something much bigger. There are many things about my religion I don't agree with, and most of the things you listed pertained to the Jewish faith, not Christian.

And look, I'm sorry if I'm snapping at you. I don't mean to, but I'm just trying to make a point. And please, I'm really not looking to make this into an argument, either.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Tally, the Bible was written CENTURIES AGO in a world of varying religions that have been altered and changed throughout the years.



And that is the point I am trying to make. Christians still follow the teachings of outdated texts, parts of which have no relevence to us at all in this age. Not to mention the fact that these originated from a man who claimed to have seen burning bushes. (Excuse me for completly butchering a long explination on how that part of the Bible was written)

And no worries, this is not an arguement, it's not even a heated debate yet. After we are done here, there will be no hard feelings whatsoever =)


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> And that is the point I am trying to make. Christians still follow the teachings of outdated texts, parts of which have no relevence to us at all in this age. Not to mention the fact that these originated from a man who claimed to have seen burning bushes. (Excuse me for completly butchering a long explination on how that part of the Bible was written)


 
That's not completely true. The Old Testament links to the New Testament, which, in turn, pertains to our lives today through sermons and homilies. Not everything in the Bible is meant to be taken literally; in fact, the New Testament contradicts the Old Testament several times! 

But mostly, the Bible is meant to teach us on how to live better, Christian lives. Another commandment was added after the Ten Commandments by Jesus: _Love one another as I have loved you. _

Jesus told us to love our friends and our enemies. Imagine living in a world where you've always been taught to hate your enemies, and then a strange man walks up and tells you to forget everything you've been taught and follow him. That's HUGE!!!


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> That's not completely true. The Old Testament links to the New Testament, which, in turn, pertains to our lives today through sermons and homilies. Not everything in the Bible is meant to be taken literally; in fact, the New Testament contradicts the Old Testament several times!
> 
> But mostly, the Bible is meant to teach us on how to live better, Christian lives. Another commandment was added after the Ten Commandments by Jesus: _Love one another as I have loved you. _
> 
> Jesus told us to love our friends and our enemies. Imagine living in a world where you've always been taught to hate your enemies, and then a strange man walks up and tells you to forget everything you've been taught and follow him. That's HUGE!!!



And now we have reached that point in arguments where both parties think they are right, and won't be swayed in another direction, no matter what proof is presented. And even if one did, they wouldn't admit it on the spot. It's human nature to not admit it. Sure, one or two might, but I'm sure that no one here would.

No matter how many quotes and lessons are thrown at me from the Bible, I will not become a Christian tonight. And no matter how much I show flaws in the Bible compared to scientific discoveries, you will not drop your religion tonight either. So I take out my white flag and wave it, going to bed.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> And now we have reached that point in arguments where both parties think they are right, and won't be swayed in another direction, no matter what proof is presented. And even if one did, they wouldn't admit it on the spot. It's human nature to not admit it. Sure, one or two might, but I'm sure that no one here would.
> 
> No matter how many quotes and lessons are thrown at me from the Bible, I will not become a Christian tonight. And no matter how much I show flaws in the Bible compared to scientific discoveries, you will not drop your religion tonight either. So I take out my white flag and wave it, going to bed.


 
I don't expect you to believe in Christianity, Tally.  I could never ask you to believe something just because I believe in it, nor am I seeking to convert you or anyone else. You keep your faith, and I'll keep mine. Good night, then!


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

Okay, let's try and get back on track. Even though this thread is about the meaning of life, religion, faith, truth, and science have all been brought up and discussed to much extent. So therefore, views on any five topics pertaining to the meaning of life are welcome.


----------



## shadeforhigher (May 15, 2010)

Eh, I don't think we're supposed to know the meaning of life. If we _knew,_ it'd make things kind of pointless, don't you think? I'm pretty sure we're supposed to just bum around and figure things out. Figure out what we like, believe in, don't like, and try and find someone to make it through with. Objectively I think life is simply to procreate, but I think there's way more to it than that, spiritually. 

At least, that's what I'd like to think. 
Personally I think I was put on this earth to try and help people out. I dunno why I feel this way--just always have.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

shadeforhigher said:


> Eh, I don't think we're supposed to know the meaning of life. If we _knew,_ it'd make things kind of pointless, don't you think? I'm pretty sure we're supposed to just bum around and figure things out. Figure out what we like, believe in, don't like, and try and find someone to make it through with. Objectively I think life is simply to procreate, but I think there's way more to it than that, spiritually.
> 
> At least, that's what I'd like to think.
> Personally I think I was put on this earth to try and help people out. I dunno why I feel this way--just always have.


 
Hm... that's odd... I feel the same way, too. Not necessarily to help people out, mind you, but to love them... although I think both work hand-in-hand. 

I see what you mean. Maybe we're not supposed to know this. Of course, I don't think we ever will; not until the end of days. 

Out of all the posts, yours has made the most sense to me personally. Everyone else has made good points and expressed their views, but I do agree with everything you said.


----------



## shadeforhigher (May 15, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Hm... that's odd... I feel the same way, too. Not necessarily to help people out, mind you, but to love them... although I think both work hand-in-hand.
> 
> I see what you mean. Maybe we're not supposed to know this. Of course, I don't think we ever will; not until the end of days.
> 
> Out of all the posts, yours has made the most sense to me personally. Everyone else has made good points and expressed their views, but I do agree with everything you said.




Hah sweet.
That's interesting you feel called to love people. Mine is more like, getting my hands dirty with the demographic of people not many others want to deal with. Unfortunately this means I'll probably go into social work type of shit. Which means it'll be bad pay, but I think it'll be worth it. Eh at this point it depends if I want to abandon my major as art, or keep it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 15, 2010)

shadeforhigher said:


> Hah sweet.
> That's interesting you feel called to love people. Mine is more like, getting my hands dirty with the demographic of people not many others want to deal with. Unfortunately this means I'll probably go into social work type of shit. Which means it'll be bad pay, but I think it'll be worth it. Eh at this point it depends if I want to abandon my major as art, or keep it. Decisions, decisions.


 
There's no shame in social work. It's a difficult field to work in, but as you said, worthwhile. 

All I can say is just live your life the way you feel is right. It'll work out, if you let it. In any case, trust in yourself, and your decisions. Hope that helps.


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

Joseph Stalin in a party hat with Adolf Hitler singing karoke


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 24, 2010)

I came up with my own answer long ago, and I believe the answer is life itself. Because if no living creature was there in the first place to gaze up in wonder, there is no reason for it to exist in the first place.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 24, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I came up with my own answer long ago, and I believe the answer is life itself. Because if no living creature was there in the first place to gaze up in wonder, there is no reason for it to exist in the first place.


 
True; I can see your meaning in this. Well said.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

There is no meaning to life...and I'm happy with that, regardless of what some emotionally-minded people try to pound into your head.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 25, 2010)

Life is a frantic instinctive struggle against the inevitable.


----------



## Singularity (May 26, 2010)

Well, nobody really knows, and I don't have any beliefs of any kind set in stone, really. I just kinda drift...  I've got a new pet theory I'm looking at though, since it's very interesting and claims to be supported by SCIENCE: My Big TOE. It's only a comprehensive theory of everything. 

Since I know nobody will be bothered to watch the whole thing, the key idea to pull from it is, he thinks consciousness links everything, IS everything. This is just one of many virtual realities, according to him.  And the purpose? This one gigantic consciousness, that is all of existence... just wants to evolve. That's it. Nothing fancy. It just somehow decided to split itself up and make interactive realities to speed up the evolution process. (Don't ask me, that's where I get lost. :V)

Of potential interest to you, Felix, he says low-entropy consciousness is not merely capable of love, it IS love. ...as a final note, I am veritably amazed to see a semi-serious discussion here. It's like, the apocolypse. xD


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

Ask Gene Ray.


----------

